# [How to] Deal with AOL browser problems



## Makai Guy

AOL users have reported numerous intermittent access problems, such as

Inability to complete the online registration
Problems logging in
Errors when following links to forums or threads
Inability to post a message
Parts of pages not visible
There are reports of similar problems all over the 'net, not just here, and they seem to stem from some innate problem with the AOL browser.

As a first step, you can try to clear the browser's cache and try again.

It has been reported that, when these problems occur, signing off from AOL then signing back on may eliminate the problem.

It has also been reported that switching to a browser other than the one supplied by AOL can also eliminate the problem:

Connect to AOL's ISP service to get to the internet, but do NOT go to any websites on the Internet
Minimize that window
Open Firefox, Chrome, Internet Explorer, Safari, or other browser
Use the external browser to browse the internet

*Other BBS Help Topics*​


----------

